# wireless with WPA2 and AES - can't connect

## emc

I try connect to my wlan with WPA2 and AES. My netbook is dualboot and under windows I connect without problems but under gentoo authentication fails.

Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel 

update_config=1 

ap_scan=1 

network={

   ssid="Elwood"

   psk=<pass_generated_wps_password>

   priority=55

   proto=RSN

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   auth_alg=OPEN

}
```

I try differnet setting from simplest to more complex like. No progress.

If I switch to TPIK or WPA I see no problems with connection, but thing is I need WPA2/AES get working.

Did I miss something in kernel configuration or is just wps_supplicant problem

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I can't answer your question regarding wpa_supplicant, but I still have a comment.

I have never  had any success working directly with wpa_supplicant

but have had good results working with wicd, which will pull in wpa_supplicant when your run:

emerge wicd

----------

## emc

I had wicd emerged already. So, should I clean up wpa_suplicatnt conf and use configs form wicd, or remove wps_supplicat from boot runlevel. Anyway I try in setup connection in GUI but I have authentication error.

----------

## mr.sande

 *emc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You said you have tried multiple configs. When I used wpa_supplicant directly I used a minimal config a la

```
network={

   ssid="Elwood"

   psk=<pass_generated_wps_password>

}
```

I also see that you list your password as "pass_generated_wps_password", where wps stands for WiFi Protected Setup?

I don't know how WPS works with wpa_supplicant, or if its even supported. You might have better luck with just setting your 

router up with a pre-shared key.

----------

## pigeon768

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    psk=<pass_generated_wps_password>
> 
> ...

  Which is it? PSK or WPS?

try: 

```
network={

   ssid="Elwood"

   psk="pre_shared_key"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}
```

 Simpler the better. You need quotes around plaintext passwords; you do not need quotes around hex pass..keys?

edit: those should be the only five lines in the entire wpa_supplicant.conf file. You don't need the three initialization lines or whatever.

----------

